# Bucks vs Mavericks: Game 20



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> TEAMS: Milwaukee Bucks (10-9) vs. Dallas Mavericks (14-5).
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-milwaukee-bucks-vs-dallas-mavericks-b99401453z1-284566751.html


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Back-to-back close losses to good teams. It'd be nice to see us pull one of these out, but it's good that we're competitive against some top teams.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Also, props to Jabari for being named the Eastern Conference Rookie of the Month.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

**** Monta Ellis


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Monta Ellis have it all


----------

